# Help I think my fish are choking!



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I was away over the weekend and my Mom was caring for my *J/D*. So anyways when I came back Hourglass my female harlequin rasbora was opening and closing her mouth in the average help Im choking mode! Anyways so now about 4 days later she is looking better but still not eating. Also now just great Skipper a male harlequin rasbora seemed to think it looked fun and tried swallowing a wafer he found on the gravel. The unfourtanate part is after they spit it up they try eating it again this didnèt happen with Hourglass, but Skipper several times until it got too deep. Anyways if you have any ideas on how I can help them dislodge whatever is stuck in their throat please *H2. All I can think of is watching and hoping they can do something. 
PS. Skipper is eating still but Hourglass is not.
PPS. I have been throught his before but eventually it seems to get dislodged soon after.*c/p*


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

What do you mean by "help I'm choking" mode? Unless something's obviously stuck in her mouth, that could just be respiration - though if she's breathing that frequently, it's an indicator of stress or low oxygen, which is a whole different set of problems.

And do you mean that Skipper is currently choking? If the food you're feeding your fish is too large for them, just crumble it up a little before feeding it to them (with small-mouthed fish like harlequin rasboras, it's a good idea to do this with most foods, including flakes and wafers).


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Nitlon said:


> What do you mean by "help I'm choking" mode? Unless something's obviously stuck in her mouth, that could just be respiration - though if she's breathing that frequently, it's an indicator of stress or low oxygen, which is a whole different set of problems.
> 
> And do you mean that Skipper is currently choking? If the food you're feeding your fish is too large for them, just crumble it up a little before feeding it to them (with small-mouthed fish like harlequin rasboras, it's a good idea to do this with most foods, including flakes and wafers).


Thanks, they seem okay now the oxygen was put up! I think they will be fine.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

moved to correct forum


----------

